# Penn slammer vs penn spinfisher



## 22'baykat

Which one do yall think is better for saltwater and why? I won a new rod this past weekend and can't decide on the slammer or spinfisher. Going to use it mainly for big reds. 
Thanks
Logan


----------



## 22'baykat

Just trying to get some ideas, of which would be better and hold up longer in the salt, from you guys that are always taking apart reels cleaning and fixing and what not. These 2 reels seem similar, and they are about the same price which would you guys think would be better?


----------



## histprof

I'll take a stab at it. The Spinfisher is Penn's long time beach fishing classic. They have a reputation as strong, durable reels. Their design is older, meaning tried and true. If you keep it clean, you can give it to your grandkids.

The Slammer is essentially the same reel, targeted at the offshore, big game fisherman. I think the main differences are in the frame. The Slammer runs about 1 oz heavier than the SS for similar sized models.

When I sold tackle 20 years ago, I had some of the Penn spinners come back because the buyers said that they were too hard to close. Right out of the box, they are as tight as can be. It can be impossible to close the bail by cranking the handle. They do loosen up over time, but they take some getting used to. I think that the more important point is that the reels that they are selling today are essentially the same ones that sold two decades ago. Also, used Penn SS reels still command solid prices on ebay. It is rare to see one for under about $75.

I was always a huge fan of the Daiwa spinners. Their BG series of reels are still in production after 30 years and are great surf reels as well (copies of the Penn SS reels). There are plenty of old Silver Series (XXXX-C) reels on ebay in great shape.

I don't think that you can go wrong here. Spinners are very easy to open and clean. The reels, like the Penns and some Diawas, that have a metal body can be very durable and capable of wrestling large fish. They are not shark reels, but you can handle reds, uglys and jacks just fine.


----------



## Tunanorth

*Reels*



22'baykat said:


> Which one do yall think is better for saltwater and why? I won a new rod this past weekend and can't decide on the slammer or spinfisher. Going to use it mainly for big reds.
> Thanks
> Logan


Depending on the size, Spinfishers can be graphite [SSg] or metal [SSm].
All Slammers are metal. 
Only the Spinfisher 950 size has the "double drag", with 6 to 15 pounds max drag depending on size.
All Slammers have the "double drag", with 11 to 20 pounds max drag depending on size.
Spinfishers are proven performers with mono line. 
All Slammers also have a double-heavy main shaft, specifically designed for use with superbraid lines. 
If you like the "Liveliner" feature, Slammers have it as an option in 3 sizes [460, 560, 760].
In general, Spinfishers are still dependable workhorses for mono line users, but if you often [or even occasionally] use braid, the Slammer is the better choice.


----------



## 22'baykat

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

